# Cave canem



## passante (30 Agosto 2011)

sto pensando di prendere un cane. voi ne avete? che tipo? che consigli mi dareste sul tipo di cane?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Agosto 2011)

Sorry ma io sono una gattara


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

io ce l'ho...  
il tipo di cane dipende da tante cose....ma soprattutto prendere un cane vuol dire avere sempre un "bimbo piccolo" che ha bisogno di te! quindi significa portarlo con te ogni volta che ti allontani per più di un giorno, uscire a fare la passeggiata almeno 2 volte al giorno (festivi compresi, diluvio universale compreso)....

ma qualunque cosa non ha prezzo in confronto all'amore che ti darà! io non cambierei la mia cucciolotta con nulla al mondo! (tieni presente che io ho un rottweiler)


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2011)

Se prendessi un cane, forse lo sceglierei Carlino...


----------



## passante (30 Agosto 2011)

sì l'impegno ce l'ho abbastanza presente, avendo diversi amici con cani di diverse taglie. fino a questa estate non ci pensavo nemmeno, ma poi nelle vacanze ho cambiato idea. il vero problema, secondo me sarà che noi siamo fuori casa otto ore al giorno e mi chiedo se un cane non soffra tanta solitudine. e tendenzialmente mi rispondo di sì. certo i primi 2-3 mesi ci organizzeremo per essere più presenti, ma poi? io credo che il cane si adatti, ma che questo non significhi che stia bene. o sì?


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

anche io sono fuori tutto il giorno...il cane si abitua agli orari....l'importante è che siate presenti nei momenti in cui siete a casa!
il cane è un animale sociale...vive in branco e ha bisogno del suo branco! ha bisogno di socializzare con gli uomini e con gli altri cani


----------



## passante (30 Agosto 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sorry ma io sono una gattara


mai dire mai :mrgreen: io dicevo "assolutamente! mai!! se entra un cane esco io!!!" ed eccomi qua :singleeye:



aristocat ha detto:


> Se prendessi un cane, forse lo sceglierei Carlino...


io così per estetica direi un setter... ma non so... sto leggendo qualcosa sull'argomento... ma sono ancora lontano.



Simy ha detto:


> anche io sono fuori tutto il giorno...il cane si abitua agli orari....l'importante è che siate presenti nei momenti in cui siete a casa!
> il cane è un animale sociale...vive in branco e ha bisogno del suo branco! ha bisogno di socializzare con gli uomini e con gli altri cani


bene mi rassicuri molto


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

ecco ti sconsiglio vivamente un cane da caccia!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sì l'impegno ce l'ho abbastanza presente, avendo diversi amici con cani di diverse taglie. fino a questa estate non ci pensavo nemmeno, ma poi nelle vacanze ho cambiato idea. il vero problema, secondo me sarà che noi siamo fuori casa otto ore al giorno e mi chiedo se un cane non soffra tanta solitudine. e tendenzialmente mi rispondo di sì. certo i primi 2-3 mesi ci organizzeremo per essere più presenti, ma poi? io credo che il cane si adatti, ma che questo non significhi che stia bene. o sì?


Il cane ne soffre, ma meno dei vicini.

Ho un cane qui vicino abbandonato a se stesso per il 90% del tempo e quindi abbaia di continuo, ulula e fa tutti i versi. Mi ha fatto ricredere sull'utilità dell'animale e pur avendo avuto cani, ti dico che sto per massacrarlo. E non solo io. Ovviamente sono andato dai padroni ma non è servito per molto. Abbiamo avuto 1 mese di relativa pace, e ci risiamo. Ho veramente perso qualunque comprensione.

Quindi, se non puoi tenere il cane con te 22 ore su 24, lascia perdere. Un cane che abbaia troppo muore di polpetta, se gli va bene.


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

se non hai un giardino sconsiglierei un cane di grossa taglia, tantomeno una razza nata per la caccia come il setter.
o border collie e husky che sono superdinamici.
forse il golden retriver e il labrador possono adattarsi ma non è comunque il massimo per loro.
fai entrare nella tua famiglia un cane solo se hai veramente intenzione di prendertene cura e responsabilità nella maniera idonea per la serenità tua e sua.
una volta che conoscerai il calore di un cucciolo peloso saprai quanta tenerezza ti si possa scatenare nel cuore e ti chiederai come hai fatto a stare senza fino ad oggi


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sto pensando di prendere un cane. voi ne avete? che tipo? che consigli mi dareste sul tipo di cane?


Mi sembra un'ottima idea. Io ho sempre avuto cani nella mia vita e non saprei più vivere senza.

A parte tutto quello che ti hanno già detto, ti chiedo di riflettere bene sulla possibilità di andare in un canile e prendere lì il tuo cane. I canili sono strapieni di cani abbandonati che passano la loro vita in prigione senza aver commesso alcun reato. Soli.

Il mio ultimo cane l'ho preso in canile, è un cane bellissimo, un montagna dei Pirenei. L'abbiamo preso quando era un cucciolone di 8 mesi dopo aver visto un annuncio online. Anche in canile ci sono cani bellissimi e i volontari, che danno l'anima per loro, ti sapranno consigliare sulla base delle tue esigenze... scusa se sono stata insistente su questo punto, ma è una cosa a cui tengo molto.

Ti consiglio anche di dare un'occhiata a qualche sito sulle problematiche che potresti affrontare adottando un cane... a volte, come i bambini, i cani hanno comportamenti non sempre facili da gestire (condotta al guinzaglio, disastri in casa, abbaio quando sono soli...) e spesso vanno 'educati'. E' un impegno che va affrontato con consapevolezza.

Auguri!


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il mio ultimo cane l'ho preso in canile, è un cane bellissimo, un montagna dei Pirenei. L'abbiamo preso quando era un cucciolone di 8 mesi dopo aver visto un annuncio online. Anche in canile ci sono cani bellissimi e i volontari, che danno l'anima per loro, ti sapranno consigliare sulla base delle tue esigenze... scusa se sono stata insistente su questo punto, ma è una cosa a cui tengo molto.


Quoto, vai in un qualsiasi canile e prenditi il cane che TI sceglierà.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

Quoto pure io! anche nel mio caso è stata lei a scegliere me (e non è stata presa in allevamento.....ma adottata)


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea. Io ho sempre avuto cani nella mia vita e non saprei più vivere senza.
> 
> A parte tutto quello che ti hanno già detto, ti chiedo di riflettere bene sulla possibilità di andare in un canile e prendere lì il tuo cane. I canili sono strapieni di cani abbandonati che passano la loro vita in prigione senza aver commesso alcun reato. Soli.
> 
> ...


hai proprio ragione sole


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quoto, vai in un qualsiasi canile e prenditi il cane che TI sceglierà.


con i biscottini in tasca porti via tutti


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sto pensando di prendere un cane. voi ne avete? che tipo? che consigli mi dareste sul tipo di cane?


 L'ho avuto per 10 anni, morì per un tumore qualche anno fa...
Non prenderò mai più un cane!

Ti consiglio un pastore tedesco, o comunque un cane che possa essere addestrato facilmente.
Sconsiglio i cani di piccola taglia...


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'ho avuto per 10 anni, morì per un tumore qualche anno fa...
> *Non prenderò mai più un cane!*
> Ti consiglio un pastore tedesco, o comunque un cane che possa essere addestrato facilmente.
> Sconsiglio i cani di piccola taglia...


non ho mai avuto un periodo della mia vita senza un cane...ed ovviamente via via sono morti.
quanto dolore ...e li ricordo tutti:uno per uno hanno uno spazio speciale nella memoria.ma se vuoi la vita devi bene abituarti alla morte sempre.
per me ne vale la pena...con tutta la sofferenza che conosco molto bene


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai avuto un periodo della mia vita senza un cane...ed ovviamente via via sono morti.
> quanto dolore ...e li ricordo tutti:uno per uno hanno uno spazio speciale nella memoria.ma se vuoi la vita devi bene abituarti alla morte sempre.
> per me ne vale la pena...con tutta la sofferenza che conosco molto bene


io non ci voglio nemmeno pensare a quando la mia cucciolotta non ci sarà più....


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ci voglio nemmeno pensare a quando la mia cucciolotta non ci sarà più....


non farlo e goditi questi anni intensamente.
il mio pastore tedesco ha dodici anni ed è malandato ....se lo guardo ora mi fa due cornini con le zampette toccando ripetutamente il guinzaglio di ferro:rotfl:
tutto è relativo...anche noi non è che viviamo tanto a lungo... ma nessuno penserebbe di non frequentare un amico perché morirà prima o poi


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non farlo e goditi questi anni intensamente.
> il mio pastore tedesco ha dodici anni ed è malandato ....se lo guardo ora mi fa due cornini con le zampette toccando ripetutamente il guinzaglio di ferro:rotfl:
> tutto è relativo...anche noi non è che viviamo tanto a lungo... ma nessuno penserebbe di non frequentare un amico perché morirà prima o poi


è ha ragione se fa i dovuti scongiuri! povero piccolo!
la mia ha 7 anni.....ma ne ha passate cosi tante poverina che potrebbe scriverci un libro! 
fai una carezza al cucciolone da parte mia!


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è ha ragione se fa i dovuti scongiuri! povero piccolo!
> la mia ha 7 anni.....ma ne ha passate cosi tante poverina che potrebbe scriverci un libro!
> fai una carezza al cucciolone da parte mia!


ora ha da fare (sta chattando su facebook)
più tardi presenterò


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto è relativo...anche noi non è che viviamo tanto a lungo... ma nessuno penserebbe di non frequentare un amico perché morirà prima o poi


Eh già!


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai avuto un periodo della mia vita senza un cane...ed ovviamente via via sono morti.
> quanto dolore ...e li ricordo tutti:uno per uno hanno uno spazio speciale nella memoria.ma se vuoi la vita devi bene abituarti alla morte sempre.
> per me ne vale la pena...con tutta la sofferenza che conosco molto bene


 Lo comprendo, ma non posso. Porto sempre la sua foto nel portafogli...
Mi conosco non ce la farei a vivere di nuovo tutto...


----------



## Buscopann (31 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sì l'impegno ce l'ho abbastanza presente, avendo diversi amici con cani di diverse taglie. fino a questa estate non ci pensavo nemmeno, ma poi nelle vacanze ho cambiato idea. il vero problema, secondo me sarà che noi siamo fuori casa otto ore al giorno e mi chiedo se un cane non soffra tanta solitudine. e tendenzialmente mi rispondo di sì. certo i primi 2-3 mesi ci organizzeremo per essere più presenti, ma poi? io credo che il cane si adatti, ma che questo non significhi che stia bene. o sì?


Se sei fuori casa tutto il giorno prendi un gatto, anzi un paio, così si fanno compagnia quando non ci sei. Il cane potrebbe anche abituarsi alle assenze del padrone, ma tendenzialmente è un animale che ne soffre, soprattutto se non hai un giardino dove può liberamente scatenarsi.

Buscopann


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2011)

però ho avuto una discreta idea e ho coinvolto mia sorella e soprattutto le mie nipoti per la gestione del cagnino nel pomeriggio  in questo modo ho tre risultati notevoli: compro un cane al mio ragazzo, riesco e non far soffrire il bestino (il cane, non il ragazzo ) di solitudine, faccio felici le nipoti e la sorella  può funzionare :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> però ho avuto una discreta idea e ho coinvolto mia sorella e soprattutto le mie nipoti per la gestione del cagnino nel pomeriggio  in questo modo ho tre risultati notevoli: *compro* un cane al mio ragazzo, riesco e non far soffrire il bestino (il cane, non il ragazzo ) di solitudine, faccio felici le nipoti e la sorella  può funzionare :singleeye:


i cani non si comprano!!!!! per favore!!!!!!!!!!!! non sono merce di scambio!
vai al canile e adotta un cucciolo oppure magari da un privato che ha dei cucciolo da regalare....nei negozi che vendono mangimi per animali trovi un sacco di annuncio!


----------



## passante (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> i cani non si comprano!!!!! per favore!!!!!!!!!!!! non sono merce di scambio!
> vai al canile e adotta un cucciolo oppure magari da un privato che ha dei cucciolo da regalare....nei negozi che vendono mangimi per animali trovi un sacco di annuncio!


 va bene, va bene... non lo pago, lo rubo  scherzo, insomma, "adotto" un cagnino, va meglio?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, va bene... non lo pago, lo rubo  scherzo, insomma, "adotto" un cagnino, va meglio?



:sorriso:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (10 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho mai avuto un periodo della mia vita senza un cane...ed ovviamente via via sono morti.
> quanto dolore ...e li ricordo tutti:uno per uno hanno uno spazio speciale nella memoria.ma se vuoi la vita devi bene abituarti alla morte sempre.
> per me ne vale la pena...con tutta la sofferenza che conosco molto bene


Idem! Da quando ho memoria ricordo di avere avuto sempre un cane, di taglia più o meno grande! 
Abbiamo sempre accolto anche quelli che altre persone non volevano o potevano più tenere. L'attuale è un esempio....ormai sono anni che vive con noi e ogni qualvolta lo vedo con qualche ferita o con l'aria un pò triste (non prendetemi in giro, a volte lo vedo così il mio cucciolotto), mi viene l'ansia! Purtroppo sono anni che è con noi e ho sempre paura che possa essere l'inizio della fine, è quello a cui forse sono più legata di tutti!
Anche io come Minerva penso, però che ne valga davvero la pena, anche se la loro scomparsa è una sofferenza, il ricordo è sempre vivo!


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Settembre 2011)

Io ho sempre avuto cani - e nel 90% dei casi meticci.

Secondo me un meticcio è l'ideale, sono più intelligenti, più adattabili e più sani.

Io - adesso ma non so per quanto ancora - ho un bel giardino,
il primo ha tre anni, il secondo quattro mesi.

Sono entrambi meticci, ed entrambi li ho presi a "scatola chiusa",
quindi senza vedere genitori, ambiente, non sapendo il colore la taglia e tutto il resto.

Ah... niente da più sollievo di un cane quando sei giù.

Io non sono per l'affetto estremo, preferisco un approccio alla "Cesar Millan", rispettando la loro natura di animali,
credo fermamente che come tali debbano essere trattati, ed anche per questo tendo sempre ad averne due o più,
per permettere loro di creare un proprio branco.


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> i cani non si comprano!!!!! per favore!!!!!!!!!!!! non sono merce di scambio!
> vai al canile e adotta un cucciolo oppure magari da un privato che ha dei cucciolo da regalare....nei negozi che vendono mangimi per animali trovi un sacco di annuncio!


Quoto, per carità non spendere soldi per un cane ce ne sono migliaia che hanno bisogno!


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quoto, per carità non spendere soldi per un cane ce ne sono migliaia che hanno bisogno!


grazie del sostegno! ci tengo molto a sta cosa io!


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie del sostegno! *ci tengo molto* a sta cosa io!



Brava Simy :up:


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Brava Simy :up:


Grazie cara! ..so che tu la pensi esattamente come me!


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie del sostegno! ci tengo molto a sta cosa io!


di niente


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2011)

va bene, allora vi aggiorno: la settimana scorsa abbiamo rubato una cagnolina . è semplicemente splendida   e per ora non dà molto da fare: va bè non può ancora uscire per via dei vaccini, può darsi che con le uscite l'impegno cominci a pesare, non saprei. ma è una meraviglia


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, allora vi aggiorno: la settimana scorsa abbiamo rubato una cagnolina . è semplicemente splendida   e per ora non dà molto da fare: va bè non può ancora uscire per via dei vaccini, può darsi che con le uscite l'impegno cominci a pesare, non saprei. ma è una meraviglia


Bravo, non ho capito cosa intendi per "rubare" ma perfetto!
I cani non pesano mai, se pesano è perchè siamo noi che sbagliamo...


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, allora vi aggiorno: la settimana scorsa abbiamo rubato una cagnolina . è semplicemente splendida   e per ora non dà molto da fare: va bè non può ancora uscire per via dei vaccini, può darsi che con le uscite *l'impegno cominci a pesare*, non saprei. ma è una meraviglia


i cagnolini non sono mai un peso! 

...e se hai bisogno di qualche consiglio chiedi pure!


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *i cagnolini non sono mai un peso*!
> 
> ...e se hai bisogno di qualche consiglio chiedi pure!


L'avevo detto io!!!!

Adesso ti do un rubino!!!

Scherzo ovviamente 

:carneval:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> L'avevo detto io!!!!
> 
> Adesso ti do un rubino!!!
> 
> ...


:bleble:


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 4242


ma che è un toro?


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che è un toro?


mah direi di si...
è la prima linguaccia che mi è uscita su google immagini.:sorriso3:


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> mah direi di si...
> è la prima linguaccia che mi è uscita su google immagini.:sorriso3:


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Bravo, non ho capito cosa intendi per "rubare" ma perfetto!
> I cani non pesano mai, se pesano è perchè siamo noi che sbagliamo...


era un modo scherzoso per dire che non l'ho comprata... alla persona che ce l'ha data (che non è un allevatore ma un amico di amici) abbiamo a nostra volta regalato un buono in un negozio di animali. è stato un suggerminento di un altro nostro amico che mi ha detto che per far fare i cuccioli si sostengono diverse spese (essenzialmente di veterinario durante la gravidanza e durante i primi due mesi di vita dei piccoli). mi sembrava giusto, no?



Simy ha detto:


> i cagnolini non sono mai un peso!
> 
> ...e se hai bisogno di qualche consiglio chiedi pure!


per ora va tutto bene è gioiosa e molto tenera. mangia, gioca, dorme, cresce, quando la lasciamo sta tranquilla, fa un sacco di feste a tutti... e naturalmente di notte dorme in camera nostra


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Settembre 2011)

Che bel gesto quello del buono, davvero!

Ah dorme già in camera 
Non la viziare troppo


----------



## Eliade (29 Settembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> va bene, allora vi aggiorno: la settimana scorsa abbiamo rubato una cagnolina . è semplicemente splendida   e per ora non dà molto da fare: va bè non può ancora uscire per via dei vaccini, può darsi che con le uscite l'impegno cominci a pesare, non saprei. ma è una meraviglia


Congratulazioni!! Come l'avete chiamata?


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2011)

anch'io voglio sapere il nome della cagnolina


----------



## passante (25 Ottobre 2011)

mi ero perso la domanda. si chiama Lilly (molto originale, lo so  ). il rapporto col cane è davvero particolare, non ci credevo, cioè non credevo fosse così. insomma sono contento :up:


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

comunque si avvicina capodanno e il mio ragazzo è gia preoccupatissimo per il cane (ha letto cose teribbili su quanto male fanno i rumori dei botti ai cani). voi come fate?


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> comunque si avvicina capodanno e il mio ragazzo è gia preoccupatissimo per il cane (ha letto cose teribbili su quanto male fanno i rumori dei botti ai cani). voi come fate?


Io vivo in campagna, botti se ne sentono davvero pochi. Non saprei come aiutarti.

Sono contenta che anche tu abbia scoperto che bello sia avere un cane per amico  !


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> comunque si avvicina capodanno e il mio ragazzo è gia preoccupatissimo per il cane (ha letto cose teribbili su quanto male fanno i rumori dei botti ai cani). *voi come fate*?


Detenzione a casa


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Detenzione a casa


questo l'ho gia capito


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

quando posso invito gli altri a casa , oppure vado al cinema o  teatro per poi arrivare prima della mezzanotte a finire i festeggiamenti.
quando sono stata fuori (con un po' d'ansia) ho chiuso tapparelle e lasciato un televisore acceso .
negli anni ne ho avuto uno che se lasciato solo 
diventava incontrollabile sia per i botti che per i temporali... e cercavamo di stare in famiglia o in montagna portandocelo con noi.
è come decidere di avere un  figlio assumendosene le responsabilità , gli oneri e i relativi sacrifici.


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io vivo in campagna, botti se ne sentono davvero pochi. Non saprei come aiutarti.
> 
> Sono contenta che anche tu abbia scoperto che bello sia avere un cane per amico  !


sì, mi sento un po' in colpa per non aver mai accettato di prenderne uno prima, comunque meglio tardi che mai


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando posso invito gli altri a casa , oppure vado al cinema o teatro per poi arrivare prima della mezzanotte a finire i festeggiamenti.
> quando sono stata fuori (con un po' d'ansia) ho chiuso tapparelle e lasciato un televisore acceso .
> negli anni ne ho avuto uno che se lasciato solo
> diventava incontrollabile sia per i botti che per i temporali... e cercavamo di stare in famiglia o in montagna portandocelo con noi.
> è come decidere di avere un figlio assumendosene le responsabilità , gli oneri e i relativi sacrifici.


quindi se è in casa con noi non succede niente di drammatico? noi andremo in montagna e poi non so: verranno dei vicini da noi, o potremmo andare anche noi da loro, ma di certo prima della mezzanotte saremo a casa. comunque mi immaginavo molto più impegnativa la faccenda cane, non è poi sto dramma, almeno per ora.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> *quindi se è in casa con noi non succede niente di drammatico*? noi andremo in montagna e poi non so: verranno dei vicini da noi, o potremmo andare anche noi da loro, ma di certo prima della mezzanotte saremo a casa. comunque mi immaginavo molto più impegnativa la faccenda cane, non è poi sto dramma, almeno per ora.


di norma no.
ne ho avuto uno che impazziva letteralmente se lasciato solo sia con botti che con i temporali.
la presenza del padrone lo rassicura; io l'ho sempre un po' coccolato ma ho letto che in realtà bisognerebbe ignorarli e far finta di nulla .per mia esperienza più sono grossi e più sono fifoni; mi pare che le razze piccole siano meno predisposte a queste fobie
alcuni arrivano a dare qualche goccia di calmante.


----------



## Flavia (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> di norma no.
> ne ho avuto uno che impazziva letteralmente se lasciato solo sia con botti che con i temporali.
> la presenza del padrone lo rassicura; io l'ho sempre un po' coccolato ma ho letto che in realtà bisognerebbe ignorarli e far finta di nulla .per mia esperienza più sono grossi e più sono fifoni; mi pare che le razze piccole siano meno predisposte a queste fobie
> alcuni arrivano a dare qualche goccia di calmante.


Il mio cane è di taglia piccola, e in quanto a paure ne ha di tutti i tipi!
I botti non lo disturbano in modo particolare, ma non l'ho mai lasciato solo.


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> di norma no.
> ne ho avuto uno che impazziva letteralmente se lasciato solo sia con botti che con i temporali.
> la presenza del padrone lo rassicura; io l'ho sempre un po' coccolato ma ho letto che in realtà bisognerebbe ignorarli e far finta di nulla .per mia esperienza più sono grossi e più sono fifoni; mi pare che le razze piccole siano meno predisposte a queste fobie
> alcuni arrivano a dare qualche goccia di calmante.


boh, vedremo... intanto saremo con lei, se no il tranquillante mi tocca darlo intramuscolo al mio compagno :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Il mio cane è di taglia piccola, e in quanto a paure ne ha di tutti i tipi!
> I botti non lo disturbano in modo particolare, ma non l'ho mai lasciato solo.


lei ha paura del traffico, specie quando c'è buio...


----------



## erab (21 Dicembre 2011)

Ogni cane è fatto a modo suo, dei tre che ho avuto il primo aveva paura dei botti, il
secondo abbaiava a mezza voce, giusto per far capire che lo infastidivano, il terzo..... dorme


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao!
la mia ha paura dei botti! quindi io non la lascio mai sola! anche se esco poi cerco di tornare a casa prima della mezzanotte cosi non sta da sola.
in ogni caso per il cane è rassicurante la vostra presenza in casa ma non va assolutamente coccolato se manifesta "segni" di paura! le coccole in questo caso non vengono recepite dal cane come "rassicuranti" ma è un po come se gli diceste "hai ragione ad avere paura"...... 
cmq non è detto che abbia paura! non sono tutti uguali....


----------



## UltimoSangre (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao!
> la mia ha paura dei botti! quindi io non la lascio mai sola! anche se esco poi cerco di tornare a casa prima della mezzanotte cosi non sta da sola.
> *in ogni caso per il cane è rassicurante la vostra presenza in casa ma non va assolutamente coccolato se manifesta "segni" di paura! le coccole in questo caso non vengono recepite dal cane come "rassicuranti" ma è un po come se gli diceste "hai ragione ad avere paura"...... *
> cmq non è detto che abbia paura! non sono tutti uguali....


:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sorry ma io sono una gattara


COme quella dei Simpson???


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2012)

ok, il capodanno poi era passato bene... eravamo in montagna con amici, al momento dei botti siamo stati con lei e insomma tuttapposto. 

invece. ieri sera avevamo amici a cena, entro in cucina e vedo un piatto per terra vuoto, un piatto in cui c'era una quarto buono della sacher che avevo fatto io... una sacher cioccolatosissima... abbiamo acceso internet e abbiamo letto che il cioccolato dà immediatamente un intossicazione che può portare alla morte in poche ore. intanto lei era in crisi di iperattività, correva in tondo come impazzita senza fermarsi. l'abbiamo portata immediatamente dal veterinario che l'ha fatta vomitare e... insomma è andata bene. lei c'è ancora. ma è un cagnino così piccolo (pesa 4 kg) che ci hanno detto che anche per un solo cioccolatino si rischia grosso. 
ma i cani entrano così tanto nel nostro mondo affettivo??? ieri sera eravamo terrorizzati.


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ok, il capodanno poi era passato bene... eravamo in montagna con amici, al momento dei botti siamo stati con lei e insomma tuttapposto.
> 
> invece. ieri sera avevamo amici a cena, entro in cucina e vedo un piatto per terra vuoto, un piatto in cui c'era una quarto buono della sacher che avevo fatto io... una sacher cioccolatosissima... abbiamo acceso internet e abbiamo letto che il cioccolato dà immediatamente un intossicazione che può portare alla morte in poche ore. intanto lei era in crisi di iperattività, correva in tondo come impazzita senza fermarsi. l'abbiamo portata immediatamente dal veterinario che l'ha fatta vomitare e... insomma è andata bene. lei c'è ancora. ma è un cagnino così piccolo (pesa 4 kg) che ci hanno detto che anche per un solo cioccolatino si rischia grosso.
> ma i cani entrano* così tanto nel nostro mondo affettivo*??? ieri sera eravamo terrorizzati.


assolutamente si!!!!!!! 

ma tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!


----------



## Flavia (18 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ok, il capodanno poi era passato bene... eravamo in montagna con amici, al momento dei botti siamo stati con lei e insomma tuttapposto.
> 
> invece. ieri sera avevamo amici a cena, entro in cucina e vedo un piatto per terra vuoto, un piatto in cui c'era una quarto buono della sacher che avevo fatto io... una sacher cioccolatosissima... abbiamo acceso internet e abbiamo letto che il cioccolato dà immediatamente un intossicazione che può portare alla morte in poche ore. intanto lei era in crisi di iperattività, correva in tondo come impazzita senza fermarsi. l'abbiamo portata immediatamente dal veterinario che l'ha fatta vomitare e... insomma è andata bene. lei c'è ancora. ma è un cagnino così piccolo (pesa 4 kg) che ci hanno detto che anche per un solo cioccolatino si rischia grosso.
> ma i cani entrano così tanto nel nostro mondo affettivo??? ieri sera eravamo terrorizzati.


si,il cane si conquista un grande posto nella nostra sfera degli affetti (almeno così è stato per me)
quando ho portato a casa Ciccio, aveva l'abitudine di  mangiare tutto ciò che trovava a portata di zampa, in particolare aveva una predilezione per i fili elettrici
quanto panico, per fortuna il vizio gli è passato


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente si!!!!!!!
> 
> ma tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!


già, e il cioccolato è finito tutto nei pensili alti della cucina... io non immaginavo tanto amore per una animale e da un animale, devo essere sincero


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si,il cane si conquista un grande posto nella nostra sfera degli affetti (almeno così è stato per me)
> quando ho portato a casa Ciccio, aveva l'abitudine di mangiare tutto ciò che trovava a portata di zampa, in particolare aveva una predilezione per i fili elettrici
> quanto panico, per fortuna il vizio gli è passato


lei predilige le penne e gli stick di burro di cacao. quando non ha alternative invece rosicchia la mia poang


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> lei predilige le penne e gli stick di burro di cacao. quando non ha alternative invece rosicchia la mia poang


i cani sono dilettanti... provate i porcellini d'india e darete un nuovo significato alle parola 'rosicchiare' e 'commestibile'... persino le mie unghie si rosicchia


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i cani sono dilettanti... provate i porcellini d'india e darete un nuovo significato alle parola 'rosicchiare' e 'commestibile'... persino le mie unghie si rosicchia


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i cani sono dilettanti... provate i porcellini d'india e darete un nuovo significato alle parola 'rosicchiare' e 'commestibile'... persino le mie unghie si rosicchia


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2012)

credo che mi accontenterò del cane, in effetti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

il mio è alla fine ,spero di godermelo ancora fino a che la sua qualità di vita sarà decente.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2012)

Dodici anni fa'sono sulla collina e ad una curva vedo un gattino rosso,piccolissimo..miagolava come un matto..non ho pensato tanto..preso e portato a casa,era uno spettacolo!!Non posso scordarmi la scena..aveva due o 3 anni..in giardino,io leggo,lui e sulla tavola di fianco...fusa con gli occhi chiusi..ad un tratto vola via..in fondo al giardino..buio pesto ma non per lui...per sfortuna del topo che passava di li'.
Quando una mattina,dopo 6 anni e'sparito,ho provato un gran dispiacere..io sono identico ai gatti,come carattere...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio è alla fine ,spero di godermelo ancora fino a che la sua qualità di vita sarà decente.


e speriamo che la sua qualità di vita sia decente ancora a lungo!


----------



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e speriamo che la sua qualità di vita sia decente ancora a lungo!


lo spero, simy, lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo spero, simy, lo spero con tutto il cuore.


ti capisco, e credimi che io te lo auguro davvero con tutto il cuore!


----------



## Flavia (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i cani sono dilettanti... provate i porcellini d'india e darete un nuovo significato alle parola 'rosicchiare' e 'commestibile'... persino le mie unghie si rosicchia


 non lo sapevo, credevo fossero i conigli a mangiare di tutto (mobili, porte, divani...)


----------



## Flavia (20 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio è alla fine ,spero di godermelo ancora fino a che la sua qualità di vita sarà decente.


Auguri al tuo amico a quattro zampe!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, credevo fossero i conigli a mangiare di tutto (mobili, porte, divani...)


tutti i ... compagni votitovi...


----------



## Flavia (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutti i ... compagni votitovi...


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Se prendessi un cane, forse lo sceglierei Carlino...


Concordo, ho avuto un carlino e mi faceva sempre venire in mente una frase del libro "Il buon soldato Sc'vèik" di Jaroslav Hašek: "_Quel cane è talmente brutto da essere bello!_".
Sono cani di una sensibilità e di una espressività unica... però soffrono moltissimo la solitudine e... ahem... russano.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Concordo, ho avuto un carlino e mi faceva sempre venire in mente una frase del libro "Il buon soldato Sc'vèik" di Jaroslav Hašek: "_Quel cane è talmente brutto da essere bello!_".
> Sono cani di una sensibilità e di una espressività unica... però soffrono moltissimo la solitudine e... ahem... *russano*.


è vero! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il mio cane li evita.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sto pensando di prendere un cane. voi ne avete? che tipo? che consigli mi dareste sul tipo di cane?



Non ho letto le varie risposte, se non hai ancora preso un cane, ti consiglierei un meticcio. 
Non costano nulla, e se conosci la provenienza eviti di prenderlo con quei problemi che di solito ci possono essere, e comunque essendo pur sempre un cane, ti da le esatte cose che un qualsiasi cane può dare. 

Diffida e stai attento a quando compri un cane, nel momento in cui scegli la razza, quindi se lo prendi originale, informati con il veterinario su quali problemi possa avere questo tipo di razza. Perchè spesso a secondo della razza ogni cane può avere diversi tipi di problemi.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho letto le varie risposte, se non hai ancora preso un cane, ti consiglierei un meticcio.
> Non costano nulla, e se conosci la provenienza eviti di prenderlo con quei problemi che di solito ci possono essere, e comunque essendo pur sempre un cane, ti da le esatte cose che un qualsiasi cane può dare.
> 
> Diffida e stai attento a quando compri un cane, nel momento in cui scegli la razza, quindi se lo prendi *originale,* informati con il veterinario su quali problemi possa avere questo tipo di razza. Perchè spesso a secondo della razza ogni cane può avere diversi tipi di problemi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>



Uh mamma! che ho scritto Simy ?


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uh mamma! che ho scritto Simy ?


UN CANE ORIGINALE NON SI PUO' LEGGERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
e cmq i cani non si comprano!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> UN CANE ORIGINALE NON SI PUO' LEGGERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e cmq i cani non si comprano!


Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma se mi spieghi come dovrei chiamarlo un cane con pedigree.
I cani si comprano eccome invece, capisco l'amore che tu hai per i cani, ed è condiviso anche da me questo amore, e capisco che ti possa dare fastidio la parola comprare per un cane, ma se ho colto il tuo pensiero, non credi di esagerare?
Ho avuto sempre cani nella mia vita fino a dieci anni fa, poi per diversi motivi, non ne ho più potuto avere, e nonostante io pensi che non esista essere umano che, possa trattare i cani meglio di me, e nonostante le lacrime versate per alcuni di loro alla loro morte, so distinguere bene tra animali cose e persone.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa la mia ignoranza, ma se mi spieghi come dovrei chiamarlo un cane con pedigree.
> I* cani si comprano eccome invece*, capisco l'amore che tu hai per i cani, ed è condiviso anche da me questo amore, e capisco che ti possa dare fastidio la parola comprare per un cane, ma se ho colto il tuo pensiero, non credi di esagerare?
> Ho avuto sempre cani nella mia vita fino a dieci anni fa, poi per diversi motivi, non ne ho più potuto avere, e nonostante io pensi che non esista essere umano che, *possa trattare i cani meglio di me*, e nonostante le lacrime versate per alcuni di loro alla loro morte, so distinguere bene tra animali cose e persone.


dal mio punto di vista no! i cani non si comprano...non sono "merce".
ma capisco che il mio punto di vista può non essere accolto!
io non ho mai comprato nessun animale tutti quelli che sono entrati nella mia vita, di razza e non, sono stati adottati e/o regalati da privati che avevano delle cucciolate.


Sul secondo neretto forse anche tu esageri!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista no! i cani non si comprano...non sono "merce".
> ma capisco che il mio punto di vista può non essere accolto!
> io non ho mai comprato nessun animale tutti quelli che sono entrati nella mia vita, di razza e non, sono stati adottati e/o regalati da privati che avevano delle cucciolate.
> 
> ...


Eppure pensavo che, tu mi conoscessi.
Ho sempre avuto dei meticci nella mia vita, e il loro cibo Simy è sempre stato un cibo fresco e vario, dalla più giovane età fino a quando sono morti, ed il tutto veniva fatto manualmente e giornalmente, stavano sempre con me, al mare, nei monti, quando stavo con la fidanzata, quindi so bene che i cani non sono merce, ma so anche che, ci sono dei cani con pedigree e questo non lo sto inventando io, se poi dietro ai pedigree c'è altro oltre l'interesse di salvaguardare la specie, Simy questo è un'altro discorso. 
L'unico cane comprato "originale" è stato quello che mi ha più dato problemi sia di "intelligenza" sia fisici. 
Questo per ribadirti il concetto, che se scrivo qualcosa, la scrivo sempre perchè dietro c'è qualcosa, e come sempre ribadisco che, quel qualcosa è soggettivo ed in questo caso appartiene alla mia esperienza in merito. 

Ritornando alla merce, sono d'accordo con te a dire che non i cani, ma gli animali non sono merce, ed in questo caso tutti gli animali anche le zanzare che tu probabilmente uccidi se ne vedi una poggiata nella tua spalla. 
Ed ora non mi si venga a dire.. ahh ma le zanzare saii i topi saiii perchè tutti sono esseri viventi!


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eppure pensavo che, tu mi conoscessi.
> Ho sempre avuto dei meticci nella mia vita, e il loro cibo Simy è sempre stato un cibo fresco e vario, dalla più giovane età fino a quando sono morti, ed il tutto veniva fatto manualmente e giornalmente, stavano sempre con me, al mare, nei monti, quando stavo con la fidanzata, quindi so bene che i cani non sono merce, ma so anche che, ci sono dei cani con pedigree e questo non lo sto inventando io, se poi dietro ai pedigree c'è altro oltre l'interesse di salvaguardare la specie, Simy questo è un'altro discorso.
> L'unico cane comprato "originale" è stato quello che mi ha più dato problemi sia di "intelligenza" sia fisici.
> Questo per ribadirti il concetto, che se scrivo qualcosa, la scrivo sempre perchè dietro c'è qualcosa, e come sempre ribadisco che, quel qualcosa è soggettivo ed in questo caso appartiene alla mia esperienza in merito.
> ...


non era una polemica nei tuoi confronti!

per il resto io mio riferisco a tutti gli esseri viventi!
io non uccido nessun animale! manco le zanzare se è per questo! e se entra un ragno in casa mia io lo prendo e lo metto fuori senza ucciderlo...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non era una polemica nei tuoi confronti!
> 
> per il resto io mio riferisco a tutti gli esseri viventi!
> io non uccido nessun animale! manco le zanzare se è per questo! e se entra un ragno in casa mia io lo prendo e lo metto fuori senza ucciderlo...


Ma infatti Simy non la prendo come una polemica nei miei confronti.
Come tu non devi prendere i miei esempi solo nei tuoi confronti.
Sappiamo tutti che le zanzare non vanno uccise, ma tutti appena le vediamo D.D.T io il primo. 
Quindi per farti capire che, è normale fare delle distinzioni tra animali, ma sappiamo che non è giusto farlo.
E comunque dimmi na cosa sei vegetariana ? madò se mi dici di si!! giuro che....


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma infatti Simy non la prendo come una polemica nei miei confronti.
> Come tu non devi prendere i miei esempi solo nei tuoi confronti.
> Sappiamo tutti che le zanzare non vanno uccise, ma tutti appena le vediamo D.D.T io il primo.
> Quindi per farti capire che, è normale fare delle distinzioni tra animali, ma sappiamo che non è giusto farlo.
> E comunque dimmi na cosa sei vegetariana ? madò se mi dici di si!! giuro che....


ci sto provando...ma ancora non ci riesco completamente.... 

mi batto attivamente contro i test cosmetici sugli animali, come mi sto battendo per chiusura di grenn hill...
nel mio piccolo faccio quel che posso...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sto provando...ma ancora non ci riesco completamente....
> 
> mi batto attivamente contro i test cosmetici sugli animali, come mi sto battendo per chiusura di grenn hill...
> nel mio piccolo faccio quel che posso...


Eh bhe.. allora tu rispetto a me in questo caso, hai più motivi di quelli che ho io, visto che al momento, non faccio nulla a riguardo. 

Quindi capisco ora il tuo modo iniziale di rispondermi  :up:


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh bhe.. allora tu rispetto a me in questo caso, hai più motivi di quelli che ho io, visto che al momento, non faccio nulla a riguardo.
> 
> Quindi capisco ora il tuo modo iniziale di rispondermi  :up:


tranquillo ripeto che non era una cosa nei tuoi confronti...  
un abbraccio


----------



## Flavia (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista no! i cani non si comprano...non sono "merce".
> ma capisco che il mio punto di vista può non essere accolto!
> io non ho mai comprato nessun animale tutti quelli che sono entrati nella mia vita, di razza e non, sono stati adottati e/o regalati da privati che avevano delle cucciolate.
> 
> ...


se volete un dolce amico a quattro zampe, andate in un canile, ci sono tanti cagnolini che non aspettano altro che diventare vostri fedeli amici


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

fedeli?
il mio lupone quando era giovane mi guardava tutte le bionde...e siccome era un gran bel pezzo di lupacchiotto tutte a fare le svenevoli con moine e carinerie.
ero gelosissima:racchia:


----------



## Flavia (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fedeli?
> il mio lupone quando era giovane mi guardava tutte le bionde...e siccome era un gran bel pezzo di lupacchiotto tutte a fare le svenevoli con moine e carinerie.
> ero gelosissima:racchia:



il mio Ciccio è innamoratissimo della sua Zoe, anche se quando non c'è al giardino dei cani non disdegna la compagnia della Giuditta (una bassottina).
quanto alla gelosia è lui che fa delle scene da Otello, se oso accarezzare un altro cane


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> il mio Ciccio è innamoratissimo della sua Zoe, anche se quando non c'è al giardino dei cani non disdegna la compagnia della Giuditta (una bassottina).
> quanto alla gelosia è lui che fa delle scene da Otello, se oso accarezzare un altro cane


no, il mio se la tira e fa l'indifferente.
però una volta l'ho visto che mi spiava i messaggi sul telefonino:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

*Stavo pensando...*

... e se adottassi un botolo? c'è il problema del porcellino d'India però... non vorrei far stare male lui, povero.
qualcuno ha mica avuto esperienze di simili convivenze?


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e se adottassi un botolo? c'è il problema del porcellino d'India però... non vorrei far stare male lui, povero.
> qualcuno ha mica avuto esperienze di simili convivenze?



mmhhh...non saprei.....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> fedeli?
> il mio lupone quando era giovane mi guardava tutte le bionde...e siccome era un gran bel pezzo di lupacchiotto tutte a fare le svenevoli con moine e carinerie.
> ero gelosissima:racchia:


auhauahauahaaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhhh...non saprei.....


Sto parlando di un cane taglia piccola ovviamente... però il mio topastro è proprio indifeso...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Per continuare ad andare O.T. 
Sono un plantofilo, cioè colui che in acquario tramite piante vere, realizza dei paesaggi che, dovrebbero rappresentare uno scorcio di natura. Ma forse nemmeno questo anno riuscirò a presentarmi al concorso mondiale che si tiene di solito in oriente nguèèè!!! ho allestito il "nuovo acquario" a novembre e probabilmente non sarà pronto per maggio, taccia mia!! è l'acquario migliore che, abbia mai fatto in circa 7 anni di duro lavoro! ya duro lavoro perchè dietro tutto ciò scusate la parola minchia!! ho dovuto far lavorare il cervello per riuscire ad ottenere quello che adesso ottengo.

P.S. Non facciamo commenti sul mio cervello


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sto parlando di un cane taglia piccola ovviamente... però il mio topastro è proprio indifeso...


ma più che il cane il problema è l'addattamento del "topastro"
ho un amico che ha un coniglio nano....ha preso un porcellino d'india e in casa c'è la terza guerra mondiale!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma più che il cane il problema è l'addattamento del "topastro"
> ho un amico che ha un coniglio nano....ha preso un porcellino d'india e in casa c'è la terza guerra mondiale!


ma ... i porcellini d'india sono lenti, ci vedono pochissimo e sono di indole pacifica... la mia pura è che si stressi troppo con un cucciolo che salta, abbaia e magari vuole fare la lotta.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ... i porcellini d'india sono lenti, ci vedono pochissimo e sono di indole pacifica... la mia pura è che si stressi troppo con un cucciolo che salta, abbaia e magari vuole fare la lotta.


Infatti nel caso del mio amico è il coniglio che è attaccabrighe!
comunque prova a chiedere al tuo veterinario....


----------



## melania (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Infatti nel caso del mio amico è il coniglio che è attaccabrighe!
> comunque prova a chiedere al tuo veterinario....


Beh....io non prenderò mai più un cane.
Ho avuto la mia piccola con me per 18 anni. Me la sono portata dietro ovunque, era la mia prima figlia.
La sua è stata una lunga malattia che ci ha portato una sofferenza enorme. E' arrivata la paralisi e non ho voluto per lei l'eutanasia.
Però ora non vorrei mai più....


----------



## Flavia (22 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, il mio se la tira e fa l'indifferente.
> però una volta l'ho visto che mi spiava i messaggi sul telefonino:mrgreen:


Mi sa che il tuo amico a quattro zampe frequenta troppo questo furum!:mrgreen:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e se adottassi un botolo? c'è il problema del porcellino d'India però... non vorrei far stare male lui, povero.
> qualcuno ha mica avuto esperienze di simili convivenze?


La convivenza non la vedo impossibile, però credo che il periodo di adattamento dei 2 sia molto, ma molto lungo


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e se adottassi un botolo? c'è il problema del porcellino d'India però... non vorrei far stare male lui, povero.
> qualcuno ha mica avuto esperienze di simili convivenze?


io ho una meticcia mezza rottweiler e mezza american staffordshire e una gatta
l'estate scorsa ho tenuto per circa un mese 2 ratti 
tutto bene, nessuno è stato assassinato, ma i ratti avevano la loro gabbia ed uscivano solo quando c'ero io, sembravano più che altro incuriositi ma non spaventati dal cane e spaventati dal gatto
al gatto fregava zero, il cane invece aveva la faccia di una che pensa: non li ammazzo perchè ho capito che tu non vuoi!


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ho una meticcia mezza rottweiler e mezza american staffordshire e una gatta
> l'estate scorsa ho tenuto per circa un mese 2 ratti
> tutto bene, nessuno è stato assassinato, ma i ratti avevano la loro gabbia ed uscivano solo quando c'ero io, sembravano più che altro incuriositi ma non spaventati dal cane e spaventati dal gatto
> al gatto fregava zero, il cane invece aveva la faccia di una che pensa: non li ammazzo perchè ho capito che tu non vuoi!



io ho una rottweiler!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ho una meticcia mezza rottweiler e mezza american staffordshire e una gatta
> l'estate scorsa ho tenuto per circa un mese 2 ratti
> tutto bene, nessuno è stato assassinato, ma i ratti avevano la loro gabbia ed uscivano solo quando c'ero io, sembravano più che altro incuriositi ma non spaventati dal cane e spaventati dal gatto
> al gatto fregava zero, il cane invece aveva la faccia di una che pensa: non li ammazzo perchè ho capito che tu non vuoi!


RATTI?


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho una rottweiler!


la mia è meticcia, ma è carina
ma anche a te succede che ti guardano con un certo timore? quando sei con lei eh!


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> RATTI?


yes, quelli che vendono come cibo per i serpenti, tipo pantegane ma non marroni, con la coda lunga e rosa (fa un po' senso)
non erano miei, li ho tenuti per le vacanze perchè ho il giardino
sai che si arrampicano e si mettono sulla spalla? 
si chiamavano Gilda e Muffa


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> yes, quelli che vendono come cibo per i serpenti, tipo pantegane ma non marroni, con la coda lunga e rosa (fa un po' senso)
> non erano miei, li ho tenuti per le vacanze perchè ho il giardino
> sai che si arrampicano e si mettono sulla spalla?
> si chiamavano Gilda e Muffa


beh... io ho adottato e aiutato animali di svariate specie: salamandre, rospi, topi campagnoli, ricci, il mio massimo è stato adottare un pipistrello che rischiava di morire... ma a tenermi un ratto sulla spalla...:unhappy: chissà, forse conoscendolo... se te lo fai amico... sempre meglio che darlo da mangiare al serpente


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> la mia è meticcia, ma è carina
> ma anche a te succede che ti guardano con un certo timore? quando sei con lei eh!


si, ma ormai non ci faccio più caso!


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2012)

vi posto questo video, da vedere e da ridere!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
[video=youtube;eS8RVOtqVq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS8RVOtqVq8[/video]


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> vi posto questo video, da vedere e da ridere!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> [video=youtube;eS8RVOtqVq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS8RVOtqVq8[/video]


Mi sto rotolando dal ridere :rotfl:

Riguardo la scelta del cane, io non prenderei mai un cane di razza. Gli animali non sono oggetti, anche se purtroppo è uso trattarli come tali Ci sono i canili pieni di bestiole che hanno bisogno solo di un briciolo di affetto per restituirne un'infinità, e ricordiamoci che la diversità è sempre un pregio, quindi i meticci sono sempre avvantaggiati rispetto ai cani di razza. Prova ne sia che praticamente ogni razza ha la sua malattia tipica, per non parlare di predisposizione ai tumori etc etc.


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sto rotolando dal ridere :rotfl:
> 
> Riguardo la scelta del cane, io non prenderei mai un cane di razza. Gli animali non sono oggetti, anche se purtroppo è uso trattarli come tali Ci sono i canili pieni di bestiole che hanno bisogno solo di un briciolo di affetto per restituirne un'infinità, e ricordiamoci che la diversità è sempre un pregio, quindi i meticci sono sempre avvantaggiati rispetto ai cani di razza. Prova ne sia che praticamente ogni razza ha la sua malattia tipica, per non parlare di predisposizione ai tumori etc etc.


Il mio cane è un meticetto, un miscuglio di tante razze che non saprei nemmeno definire da quale discende!:smile:
si il video è molto divertente


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sto rotolando dal ridere :rotfl:
> 
> Riguardo la scelta del cane, io non prenderei mai un cane di razza. Gli animali non sono oggetti, anche se purtroppo è uso trattarli come tali Ci sono i canili pieni di bestiole che hanno bisogno solo di un briciolo di affetto per restituirne un'infinità, e ricordiamoci che la diversità è sempre un pregio, quindi i meticci sono sempre avvantaggiati rispetto ai cani di razza. Prova ne sia che praticamente ogni razza ha la sua malattia tipica, per non parlare di predisposizione ai tumori etc etc.


Quoto in pieno, bravo.

Giusto ieri ho parlato per un'oretta abbondante con un volontario di un canile, sapete di quelli che fanno le esposizioni davanti ai centri commerciali...
Aveva un bellissimo cagnolone mistohttp://www.google.it/search?hl=it&client=firefox-a&hs=iOX&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&sa=X&ei=sFheT_2WGs6cOvyb4YAN&ved=0CCgQvwUoAQ&q=rottweiler&spell=1 rottweiler, di circa tre anni, abbandonato in campagna col fratello da pressochè cucciolo ...
Quindi fino ad oggi ha vissuto in canile...
Non vi dico la sofferenza per non aver potuto portarmelo a casa (ho già due cani, e sono via per lavoro tutto il giorno - io non i cani :carneval

Mi ha raccontato storie allucinanti, tipo un bastardino al quale avevano mozzato la lingua perchè abbaiava troppo,
o un agricoltore che aveva spezzato le zampe al suo cane perchè scappava sempre ...

Ci sto male ancora adesso se ci ripenso ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno, bravo.
> 
> Giusto ieri ho parlato per un'oretta abbondante con un volontario di un canile, sapete di quelli che fanno le esposizioni davanti ai centri commerciali...
> Aveva un bellissimo cagnolone misto rottweiler, di circa tre anni, abbandonato in campagna col fratello da pressochè cucciolo ...
> ...


L'uomo, punta estrema dell'evoluzione animale, crede che per lui valga ancora la legge del più forte, che il potere comporti il diritto.
 L'opposto di quanto la coscienza ed il buonsenso insegnano cioè che essere più forti, o più intelligenti, o più fortunati etc. comporta il DOVERE di essere di aiuto al debole. Gli animali non sono migliori di noi. Il nostro cagnolino simpatico ed obbediente se avesse davvero fame e davvero paura non esiterebbe ad aggredirci. Gli animali non sono violenti solo quando non ne hanno bisogno o quando non possono permetterselo. Proprio per questo, perchè siamo più evoluti di loro, abbiamo il DOVERE di rispettare i loro limiti. Purtroppo il più delle volte preferiamo metterci al loro livello, aggredendoli con la nostra fame e le nostre paure.


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'uomo, punta estrema dell'evoluzione animale, crede che per lui valga ancora la legge del più forte, che il potere comporti il diritto.
> L'opposto di quanto la coscienza ed il buonsenso insegnano cioè che essere più forti, o più intelligenti, o più fortunati etc. comporta il DOVERE di essere di aiuto al debole. Gli animali non sono migliori di noi. Il nostro cagnolino simpatico ed obbediente se avesse davvero fame e davvero paura non esiterebbe ad aggredirci. Gli animali non sono violenti solo quando non ne hanno bisogno o quando non possono permetterselo. Proprio per questo, perchè siamo più evoluti di loro, abbiamo il DOVERE di rispettare i loro limiti. Purtroppo il più delle volte preferiamo metterci al loro livello, aggredendoli con la nostra fame e le nostre paure.


Ma deciditi. Siamo più evoluti e quindi "superiori" degli animali o siamo in fondo delle bestie? A tuo uso e consumo vedo che usi una cosa o l'altra. Nell'arco di 24 ore. Embe'


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma deciditi. Siamo più evoluti e quindi "superiori" degli animali o siamo in fondo delle bestie? A tuo uso e consumo vedo che usi una cosa o l'altra. Nell'arco di 24 ore. Embe'


Ok, prova a rileggere. Prima io dico quello che penso riguardo a come _*dovremmo*_ *essere* se fossimo capaci di tenere fede al nostro ruolo, mentre nell'ultima frase identifico invece l'uso comune, come generalmente *siamo. *E' una questione di scelte, e proprio la nostra natura prevalentemente animale ci porta a fare la scelta più semplice perchè egoistica.
L'ntelligenza è solo un fattore evoluto di sopravvivenza, un artiglio più affilato degli altri. Facile usarlo mossi da istinto animale. Purtroppo la natura ci ha fatto la carognata di dotarci pure di coscienza, di spiritualità, ma preferiamo di questi essere molto parsimoniosi, o peggio usarne il nome strumentalmente.
Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, prova a rileggere. Prima io dico quello che penso riguardo a come _*dovremmo*_ *essere* se fossimo capaci di tenere fede al nostro ruolo, mentre nell'ultima frase identifico invece l'uso comune, come generalmente *siamo. *E' una questione di scelte, e proprio la nostra natura prevalentemente animale ci porta a fare la scelta più semplice perchè egoistica.
> L'ntelligenza è solo un fattore evoluto di sopravvivenza, un artiglio più affilato degli altri. Facile usarlo mossi da istinto animale. Purtroppo la natura ci ha fatto la carognata di dotarci pure di coscienza, di spiritualità, ma preferiamo di questi essere molto parsimoniosi, o peggio usarne il nome strumentalmente.
> Spero di aver chiarito.


non voglio innescare una polemica con te. ma una doma nda, alla quale puoi non rispondere perchè è retorica e dovrebbe farti capire cosa un po' mi indispone in quello che scrivi.  *CI*, *dovremmo*,*siamo. Ma di chi parli? *Ma  io posso parlare, e pure a stento, solo per me e delle mie sensazioni, mica per tutto il genere umano. Non so se sono stato chiaro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non voglio innescare una polemica con te. ma una doma nda, alla quale puoi non rispondere perchè è retorica e dovrebbe farti capire cosa un po' mi indispone in quello che scrivi.  *CI*, *dovremmo*,*siamo. Ma di chi parli? *Ma  io posso parlare, e pure a stento, solo per me e delle mie sensazioni, mica per tutto il genere umano. Non so se sono stato chiaro.


Quindi a parer tuo gli unici autorizzati a parlare in senso generale sono i filosofi, i letterati in genere, i professori universitari etc ?
Per un comune mortale tentare di avere una visione un po' più ampia (certo, ottenuta principalemente attraverso un'onesta introspezione e poi con l'osservazione esterna) è forse vietato da qualche regola?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Marzo 2012)

e poi "non vuoi innescare una polemica con me".
Ma se mi stai attaccato ai pantaloni come un chihuahua incazzato?!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e poi "non vuoi innescare una polemica con me".
> Ma se mi stai attaccato ai pantaloni come un chihuahua incazzato?!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quindi a parer tuo gli unici autorizzati a parlare in senso generale sono i filosofi, i letterati in genere, i professori universitari etc ?
> Per un comune mortale tentare di avere una visione un po' più ampia (certo, ottenuta principalemente attraverso un'onesta introspezione e poi con l'osservazione esterna) è forse vietato da qualche regola?


no, manco loro! se venissero qui a parlarmi a 4 occhi gli direi la stessa cosa. non stai scrivendo un trattato da leggere. qui ci si confronta, o no?. se leggo un filosofo che mi parla in generale di come dovrei essere io potrei non riconoscermi e se ce l'avessi davanti risponderei come rispondo a te. Assolutamente no, ma non mi sembra vietato nemmeno risponderti che non puoi parlare per tutti.


----------



## @lex (12 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> e poi "non vuoi innescare una polemica con me".
> Ma se mi stai attaccato ai pantaloni come un chihuahua incazzato?!


adesso sei qui, srivi e ti rispondo se trovo che ci sia da risponderti. tutto qui. non ti arrabbiare che potrebbe farti male.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Conte, ma che per caso questo gattino appeso ai maroni lo conosco già?


----------

